# Calculus or Physics



## peacefulone61 (May 2, 2011)

I was looking for recommendations from other professionals, I have a student, who is going to study set design, and has an option of Calculus or Physics. I have my thoughts on which class that I would recommend but, I was wondering if there are any recommendations that would be better for there future as a designer.


----------



## ScottT (May 2, 2011)

Which physics course? There are some that utilize calculus and others that do not.

Off the top of my head I would have to say both, but it appears that isn't an option...


----------



## mbenonis (May 2, 2011)

Both? I personally think that Physics is rather useless without a calculus background--since physics is derived from calculus, in non-calculus based physics classes you will be given equations and asked to trust that they are correct. With the calculus background, you will understand where the equations come from and hence gain a deeper understanding of the material.

I take it you're in your junior or senior year of high school?


----------



## jonliles (May 2, 2011)

mbenonis said:


> Both? I personally think that Physics is rather useless without a calculus background--since physics is derived from calculus..



I have to agree with mbenonis. Calculus sets up the fundamentals to really understand vector (calculus) based physics - which is the basis of vecotr mechanincs. The 1st part of vecotr mechanics is all about static forces. In our world static forces = static loads, whcih sets up the fundamental knowledge in understand potential rigging loads.

Take Calculus now in HS. Take Calculus again in college (at least Calc 1) AND take Physics 1 (physics 2 is electrical theory)...Then again, my engineerg background is center around nuclear plant operations...


----------



## What Rigger? (May 2, 2011)

Not trying to hijack this or anything (and this kind of math makes my head spin...) but honestly, Lou Diamond Philips said it best in "Stand and Deliver"


YouTube - Stand and Deliver - What's calculus?


----------



## briancon7 (May 2, 2011)

I took physics as a sophomore, and am taking calc as a senior now along with 20th century physics.


----------



## erosing (May 2, 2011)

Calc now, calc, physics and some engineering classes in college.


----------



## LXPlot (May 7, 2011)

Eh...I'm taking physics right now, with absolutely no calculus background, and the wiring and electricity helped a ton. The light and sound is decently beneficial as well. But I don't know how it would apply to set design, to have physics actually apply to set design you might need some pretty ridiculous stuff.


----------



## erosing (May 7, 2011)

LXPlot said:


> Eh...I'm taking physics right now, with absolutely no calculus background, and the wiring and electricity helped a ton. The light and sound is decently beneficial as well. But I don't know how it would apply to set design, to have physics actually apply to set design you might need some pretty ridiculous stuff.


 
Well, yes and no, in my opinion it applies greatly. While it's not the scenic designers job to figure out how something should be built or how to do it safely, the designers that understand the limitations of materials and construction (by experience or classes) are better for it: they don't design things that take too long to realistically be built or that cost to much to build.

The other reason I think it applies is because in my experience, a lot of scenic designers are also building, or assisting in the build of their designs, for a few years until they work their way into a spot that they are with a venue that has a proper shop, head carpenter, and TD.


----------

